# Moonworks "Forest Nymph"



## Cindiq4u (Mar 14, 2014)

Now that Moonworks has moved on, I have madly fallen in love with their discontinued fragrance "Forest Nymph"...
 Does anyone know of any fragrance out there "like it"?
 Never thought I'd be this bonkers for a fragrance, and of course I fell in love with a fragrance and company that are no longer out there.
 :cry:


----------



## Hazel (Mar 14, 2014)

I can't help you but I know how you feel. She had three fragrances I just loved - Celtic Myst, Antique Incense and Thieves' Oil. Thieves' was actually discontinued a long time ago. I would have stocked up on the other two FOs if I had realized she was closing the site. 

Do you remember how 'Forest Nymph' was described? If you know some of the notes in it, you might be able to find something or try to blend your own. You could also try contacting Rhonda and ask her where she got the FO. She may tell you.


----------



## kikajess (Mar 14, 2014)

Here is info I gleaned from google's cached webpage for the forest nymph scent:

Forest Nymph - FP>200

Nestled in the forest among the redwood trees are playful little nymphs sitting on holly bushes playing songs on their flutes made of balsam twigs and dancing on the moss covered forest floor.

While others stand watch wearing helmets of eucalyptus leaves and shoes of bay with red berries for button badges, they stand guard as the protectors of nature & their homes inside the cedar trees.

This fragrance captures all of the wonderful things nature has to offer.​
Celtic Myst:
(From fragrance oil finder)
"Are you looking for a beautiful grown-up fragrance...? Look no further! This fragrance has a warm blend of precious woods, spices, and resins then enchanted with a splash of mandarin, musk, and cashmere vanilla. If you adore the exotics - such as teak, sandalwood, frankincense, and amber then this fragrance is for you. A mysterious and beautiful fragrance."​
Thieves oil:
Here are the Thieves ingredients which you can find on the YL [Young Living] website under the Ingredients tab of the product: Clove† (Syzygium aromaticum), lemon† (Citrus limon), cinnamon† (Cinnamomum verum), Eucalyptus radiata† and rosemary† (Rosmarinus officinalis CT 1,8 cineol).
http://simplycharlottemason.com/scmforum/topic/ot-questions-about-young-living-oils

Another Thieves Oil Recipe:
http://mountainroseblog.com/thieves-oil/​
I wasn't able to find any info on the Antique Incense fragrance, though.


----------



## Hazel (Mar 14, 2014)

Thank you! I have a recipe to blend Thieves and I can find a similar Incense but I didn't remember anything about the Celtic Myst. I'll look around and see if I can find a similar scent.


----------



## Lolly58 (Mar 15, 2014)

Moonworks was bought by another company. I deleted the email and can't remember which one. I know they had 3 of the fragrances for sale but stated in the email they didn't have the codes for the others but would continue to send emails out. 
Maybe someone else got the email. Ill post as soon as I find out.


----------



## Hazel (Mar 15, 2014)

Fantastic! Thanks for letting us know. Since you mentioned it, I googled and found out it was Pure Fragrance Oils. https://www.facebook.com/PureFragranceOil

edited to add: They've got the Thieves oil! http://purefragranceoils.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=714

I didn't see Forest Nymph. Perhaps you could contact them and ask about it.


----------



## Cindiq4u (Apr 3, 2014)

Thank you for the feedback and links. I think I've made a dupe of Forest Nymph. I ended going to 2 different web stores, yet I think it will work. 
 Now for the CP test.


----------



## Hazel (Apr 3, 2014)

That's great! I hope it works out for you. :grin:


----------



## Cindiq4u (Apr 3, 2014)

Thank you Hazel.
 BTW~ I Love you quote. The absolute Best!!


----------



## essence4me (Jun 25, 2014)

*Forest Nymph F.O.*

I know that I'm responding to an old post, but if you're still interested in finding a supplier for a dupe of Forest Nymph by Moonworks, you'll be able to find it at www.fragrancebuddy.com   They also carry the Fairy Garden dupe.


----------

